# Avatar Colour Change



## Monsieur Melancholy (Nov 16, 2012)

OH! And silver comes back with a sharp turnaround and takes the lead! Two days till the voting closes!


----------



## KateMarie999 (Dec 20, 2011)

I voted purple since it's my favorite color. But it's your avatar, not mine. Do what you want with it.


----------



## Mammon (Jul 12, 2012)

Pink. Because... I dare you :3

j/k people this is not the fifties.

Pink and purple. Because because.


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy (Nov 16, 2012)

Poll closes in about fifteen hours!


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy (Nov 16, 2012)

And the winner is... SILVER!


----------

